# The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (Trailer)



## Brandt (Mar 17, 2006)

Well here's the third instalment of "The Fast and the Furious." My honest opinion: it looks pretty damn sweet compared to the first two. New set of characters, new country, and new style of racing. 

 (Choose your resolution)


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Mar 18, 2006)

Yay ^_^ finally they are getting the word out about driving that takes skill as opposed to "ZOMG CHECK OUT MY ENGINE!!! ITZ GOT LIKE 11213425121123 NOZ!!".


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2006)

Besides the main character being a red neck it looks tight. Bow Wow is getting pretty good at acting i see and i do like the new race style, looks to be a good movie like the first two, thanks for this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2006)

Ugh, I can see that drifting thing getting annoying. And why is it every single movie trailer has to use that song in it? (the one at the end) I mean, every single one I've seen that is action oriented has it.

Anyway, enough of my gripes, it looks okay I suppose. I enjoyed the first two, to an extent. So I'll be watching it on DVD.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm they use the song because it's the theam song  Also why wait for dvd, it's about 5.50 to rent right? So why not get out of the house and go to an early movie and it cost 5.50 anyway?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2006)

What are you talking about? Last time I checked, matinee was 8 bucks or so.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2006)

If you go before 2 it's 5.50 here.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Mar 19, 2006)

Bad actor, and was someone drifting it what looked like an old Mustang or Camaro O.O


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 19, 2006)

When this comes out, we're gonna have a bunch of white boys ricing up their civics and saying they can drift. =/


----------



## Brandt (Mar 19, 2006)

Well all the wannabe drifters will crash soon after the movie. Just stay clear of the roads and after a few days it should be good to go out.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2006)

Why would be try to draft? You do know people do that right? I mean you do live outside a box don't ya? Well then again i don't know how it is in Canada...


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 19, 2006)

Lil bow wow in that movie?

This movie is meant to bomb at the box office.

The first one > the other two


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2006)

It's not Lil Bow wow anymore, It's bow wow now. Also if you seen roller bounce he has gotten much better believe it or not, it looks pretty good.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 21, 2006)

Adminstrator of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Lil bow wow in that movie?
> 
> This movie is meant to bomb at the box office.
> 
> The first one > the other two


*slams door shut*

I'M NOT RUNNING!

Vin Diesel is funny when he's angry.

Meh... this movie looks okay... I just wish it was ALL Japanese.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2006)

^Why? Japanese can't act, very few can -_-


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 21, 2006)

this movie looks whack, so this white boy is gonna go to japan and beat all the japanese at there own shit, he doesn't even know what drifting is at the beginning of the movie, that's garbage.  

And Japanese can act as well as anybody can, they have awesome cinema.

edit: on the plus side, there are nice cars, some cool driving scenes, and girls, but....its worth a download


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2006)

^No...just no...


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 21, 2006)

First time I saw a preview for this movie I thought it was a shitty Initial D adaption, but then the fucking Fast and the Furious logo came up and things were worse than I had originally perceived.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^Why? Japanese can't act, very few can -_-



Toshiro Mifune, Sessue Hayakawa, Hisashi Igawa, Takashi Shimura, Minoru Chiaki, Chiaki Kuriyama, Tatsuya Nakadai, Rie Miyazawa, Mieko Harada, Koji Tsuruta, Hiroyuki Sanada, Sonny Chiba, Ken Watanabe, Ryu Daisuke, Mariko Okada, Hiroyuki Nagato, Seiji Miyaguchi...

If you mean contemporary, well, very few people anywhere can act anymore...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2006)

^None of those people matter, fuck em all. Except Toshiro mifune.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 21, 2006)

YYEEEEEEEEESSSSSS ANOTHER SHITTY CAR MOVIE!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES! COMPLETE SHIT!


----------



## Freija (Mar 21, 2006)

i can't view the trailer T_T


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2006)

I just saw this horrible porn spoof on this movie. The Fat and the Sensuous: Tokyo's Rift.

It was so horrible, I almost vomited, and I have never been brought to that point in my life. I have a pretty strong stomach.

Basically, it was fat men and women doing some weird super-fast positions... the women were all Asian/Oriental, hence the Tokyo's Rift thing.
The men ranged from Asian guys to "American Bears" which consisted of mostly white hairy men, but also the very rare black bear.

Anyway, after seeing that, this movie can't possibly do worse.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 21, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> YYEEEEEEEEESSSSSS ANOTHER SHITTY CAR MOVIE!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES! COMPLETE SHIT!


 hell yes!!  

btw i went to a matinee of V yesterday, 7.5 $ a ticket.  And you wonder why I'm gonna see about 3 movies max this summer (Da vinci, maybe pirates of the caribbean 2, something else).

that tokyo rift movie sounds like that fat japanese girl clip i posted once


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2006)

You saw it too?!?! :amazed

What did you think of Anal Carrere vs Bear Dong Silver(the black bear)?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 21, 2006)

nah i didn't see it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2006)

Tease.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2006)

You people are some sick mother fuckers -_-


----------



## sperish (Mar 21, 2006)

Another crappy movie yes, but Satoshi was in the trailer (cameo? eh?) and that made me happy. He's the dude that helped start the cars in the beginning...WAHHH. >w<


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> You people are some sick mother fuckers -_-




Took the words right out of my mouth!


Anyways, what the fuck is Bow Wow doing in this?!!! The trailer is fucking boring, and the tactics to attract the young audience is the same that they used for the first 2, so it's kinda getting old!  Moving into a new location and having new characters is nothing compared to story and action. And even the action is the same, except for the whole 'drift' shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2006)

It's a movie about cars, would you like to fucking have a whole book about it? It's to see some nice bullshit moves, hot girls, some bullshit guy getting shot or some shit, stop bitching, if you don't want to see it then skip it, it's that fucking simple, damn man bitching on this board is to much. Love me


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wasn't planning on seeing it. And just because I don't like these kind of movies, doesn't mean I can't review it with my own opinion. Think of me as the ghetto Ebert and Robert.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^None of those people matter, fuck em all. Except Toshiro mifune.



Ah, showing Mifune proper respect.  The single act that can redeem any person of any cinematic transgression.  I have no further quarrel with you.  

Hiroyuki Sanada still owns for actually beating the shit out of Tom Cruise on set though...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 22, 2006)

this movie doesn't look too bad. i'm assuming that they couldn't reach a deal with vin deisel, which is who they originally wanted. they wanted to show what old vin was up to


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2006)

vin deisel is in a weird movie i saw a trailer for, it looks funny


----------



## Spartan_24 (Mar 22, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> vin deisel is in a weird movie i saw a trailer for, it looks funny



The movie your talking about is called Find Me Guilty. He plays a mobster. 

Anyways back to the topic I saw the first Fast and the Furious and I liked it. The second one wasn't as good as the first one and I was hoping for Vin Diesel to be in this movie but it didn't happen, and so far from what I seen the 3rd part is even worse compare to the second one. Well thats my opinion. Why would they even bother making sequels without the cast that were in the the first and second movie. For me it doesn't make any sense. For example look at Rush Hour. Imagine if they did the 3rd movie without Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker how do you guys think that movie will turn out? It would be a piece of shit and thats what this movie will turn out to be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2006)

I just want you guys to know, I was doing some drifting today. It's been snowing lately, and the roads are icy, and I think I have what it takes to be in this movie.

Any idea how I could get on? I want to be rich and famous. I can slide around in my car on ice pretty damn well, I think. Also, I have a red car.

Thank you.


----------



## Jikes (Mar 23, 2006)

These movies begin to suck when they try to put a storyline into it, for somereason the American cinema can't hold onto an audiance unless they put crime and violence into it, if these movies were purely about the racing perhaps that would be of some worth but unfortunately they are not. Heres hoping this one will be a hell of a lot better, its started off well considering it doesnt have Paul Walker in it, man i hate that guy.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2006)

^Paul walker > Red neck

I'm pissed he aint in it, oWell.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 24, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> so this white boy is gonna go to japan and beat all the japanese at there own shit



Sad but true


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 24, 2006)

the cars look so sick in this movie and i think this movie might be the best out of the other 2


----------



## superman_1 (Mar 25, 2006)

hmmm interesting... will watch it once... lets hope they have hot japanese chicks in there.. hehe


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 28, 2006)

Nah, its gonna be balls. Paul Walker was the best at it. It will probably be good, but not as good as the first 2. I love any movie that has cars in it though XD



> YYEEEEEEEEESSSSSS ANOTHER SHITTY CAR MOVIE!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES! COMPLETE SHIT!



You my friend, are a complete fucking idiot. Although i probably wont enjoy this movie as much, the first 2 were amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2006)

^Agreed. But then again i've disagree alot with people so it's not somthing new XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 29, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Nah, its gonna be balls. Paul Walker was the best at it. It will probably be good, but not as good as the first 2. I love any movie that has cars in it though XD
> 
> 
> 
> You my friend, are a complete fucking idiot. Although i probably wont enjoy this movie as much, the first 2 were amazing.



Define amazing

Character Development/sympathy for characters...3/10
Shitty effects...10/10
Horrible Actors(except Vin)...10/10
Shitty story that monkeys wrote...10/10

yup, pretty much both movies scred a /10 on the shitometer...


----------



## hazakura (Mar 31, 2006)

hehe it does kinda look like they ripped initialD o well seems a bit more intresting than the previous 2


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah except IntialD sucks


----------



## Kim_Go! (Apr 6, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> You my friend, are a complete fucking idiot. Although i probably wont enjoy this movie as much, the first 2 were amazing.


Are you fucking kidding me? You thought the first two were amazing!? The first one wasn't that bad but the second one I nearly stabbed my eye out watching that crap.  You probably need to be educated in watching better movies, my friend.
Anywho, I'll probably give this one the benifit of the doubt, though I'm not expecting anything good with this one.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 6, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Ugh, I can see that drifting thing getting annoying. *And why is it every single movie trailer has to use that song in it?* (the one at the end) I mean, every single one I've seen that is action oriented has it.



For the love of god yes, I thought I was the only one that noticed.


----------



## Sho (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm definitely watching this movie since I watched the previous two Fast and the Furious and I liked them both.  I'm really interested in how they'll deal with the import cars and the Japanese setting, so I'm tuning into that.


----------



## lilmzk (Apr 13, 2006)

Well I thought the first two were pretty good. I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok the boy who will never be able to speak out of a texan accent meet famous all his life bow wow in asia

gay as hell


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 13, 2006)

If the sequel is anything to go by, the sequel of the sequel will be shit..errmm yeah.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 13, 2006)

> If the sequel is anything to go by, the sequel of the sequel will be shit..errmm yeah.


before u say anything wait till the movie comes out before u call it shit then critize it


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 13, 2006)

When the film comes out I?ll revive this thread and make you eat humble pie.


----------



## Dopefish (Apr 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^Why? Japanese can't act, very few can -_-


I hope you realize how little this comment even matters after saying that Bow Wow can act. I pray you are joking around.

Anyway, back on topic - As if the first two movies weren't horrible enough.

I like how all the japanese guys speak english to each other. in tokyo.

This movie really looks like a winner 

I'd rather watch the live-action version of Street Fighter. Atleast I will laugh during that movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2006)

^Yep mean every word, they can't, that simple


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 15, 2006)

I really don't care what others think, as I loved the first two and at least going to give this one a try. I admit, I'm skeptical about the background and actors, but hey, it's at least worth a try when it comes out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2006)

this is awesome. i am gonna watch it as soon as it is out. great cars.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

great, ANOTHER one of these movies for my brother to go nuts over.


----------



## JusDaMan (Apr 16, 2006)

and yet the producers didnt even bother asking Keiichi Tsuchiya for help...


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 16, 2006)

BUMP..

yahe this movie comes out today anyone gonna see it. 

I saw a newer version of the trailer and Vin diesel is in it:amazed :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2006)

Friend said it was nice and my othere friend said it was better then the last two. So yeah ima go see it this weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2006)

torn between a 5.5/10 or a 6/10.

I enjoyed it, but damn!

I predicted EVERYTHING that would happen by the exact detail. I could have sworn I've seen movies with the exact same script(minus the cars) before................

One cameo in the end did catch me off guard though.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vin Deasil's character returns. One character in the movie(hans) sounded familiar........bad guy from the first? Vin and he were friends "A few years ago" he says. But it must have been a different actor anyway. Also, I want to say the guy from the first was Chinese. Here, he would be Japanese. Except oddly, I think the actors name is Chinese.......




As for the acting, "Bow Wow" played the same token black guy we've seen in the last two movies........except with less of a part(and less interesting). The main guy did okay. The main bad guy played the part well. The main girl was on and off.......did fine overall.

Honda(sp?) had charisma, but a great actor? Not sure.

Sonny Chiba is credited as JJ sonny Chiba(wtf?). I love him, and as always was a treat to see him. 

The directing was okay. Some good shots, but the style wasn't as good as the second.

Compared to the original, it lacked the energy and charisma of the second, and the intelligence of the first.

Its my least favorite of the trilogy.

FAF(1): 7/10
2F2F: 7/10
FAF3: 5.5-6/10


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2006)

^Cool sounds still worthy to see, thanks.


----------



## Harlita (Jun 18, 2006)

Man am I glad I'm getting the reviews first.

For someone actually into drift driving, it's scarey to see them make a full budget movie.

It's like.. this could rock.. or this could suck out loud.

Methinks I'll hold off seeing it in the theatre and I'll just download wait to buy it on DVD.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks decent enough for me. The tagline "Speed needs no translation" kinda.. reminds me of a childish racing game like Mario Kart though.

2 Fast 2 Furious was a low-quality movie, hopefully Japanese chicks pimp it.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw it today and I liked it. It was entertaining.

Wasn't Han the coolest fucking guy ever?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 19, 2006)

Yup Hans is 'hands-down' the coolest guy ever!

(sorry)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2006)

lol, he was my favorite in the movie.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jun 20, 2006)

Just saw this a few hours ago...

I have to say, Tokyo Drift was ok. Not on the first two's levels, but not bad either. With TD,  many changes came with this one, as we had another director, completely new cast, new racing style, and new country. Naturally, I was very concerned about how I'd like it, as I'm a big fan of the first two, as I really like the plot.  

Again, as a fan of the original story, I was really disappointed it wasn't going to be continued, (at least in this one) as I was hoping for a concluding film with Dominic's side of the story post-F&F (Vin Diesel) story or maybe a reunion with him and Brian (Paul Walker). (And before I get any potential "Walker can't act" remarks, I just want to say I like his character in FF and think he does a great job portraying him)

Anyway, with that little rant placed aside now, I just sucked it up and figured there's always the fourth. Getting on with it now, I think TD did exceptionally well for a "in-direct" sequel for the franchise. For me, at least, I was able to sit down though the movie and still leave with the thoughts "Yep, that definitely was a F&F movie" and not have any major criticism for it.

The plot wasn't standout or deep, but was still tollerable. You have to remember that racing and cars are the themes of these films, and they can only do so much in between races, drives, and such in terms of dialogue, subplots, etc. Plus, you always have to figure out how you can even base a movie around cars and such, so I have to give credit for this one. 

Character-wise, I think this one had some good ones and the talents that portrayed them were equally nice. Even before its release, many expressed their doubts about this one when the cast list seemed to have mostly unknowns. (From what I've read on various boards. I personally am not labeling any as unknowns) I thought the main character, Sean, (Lucas Black) was pretty average, though I just couldn't take him serious at times with his accent. (No offense to anyone, I just found it out of place)

Bow Wow was in this one too, and played the part of the wisecracking sidekick of Black's character. For those who have their doubts about this casting, I don't think it's bad at all, as his role is rather limited and his character didn't strike me as annoying or otherwise unnecessary.

The one character I was really into was Han, played by Sung Kang. In my opinion, this character stole the show, as he was just portrayed so nicely and he was just all-around badass. Reminded me much of Dominic Torreto from F&F, as he was just a cool, likable guy, who served as a mentor and friend to Sean. But yeah, he was definitely one of best thing things that came out of the movie.

Just finishing, I did mention my hope for a fourth coming and it having Vin in it or maybe even a reunion of his character and Walker's. I realize TD movie has not grossed the amount the previous F&Fs have earned and it definitely isn't a possibility considering the current box office numbers. Despite this one's earnings though, I still think they could produce a fourth one and 'recover' as long as they can get some of the mains to come back. 

Definitely a win situation if they can get Vin Diesel, as the man practically represents this series. Even now, people love the guy as Dominic Torreto in F&F and if he makes a return now, it will be welcomed greatly by the fans. Doing some research, as experiencing it myself, many fans went crazy when he made his cameo for 30 secs in TD, as there was everything from cheers to standing ovations when he appeared on screen. Besides of which, Vin is a very tricky guy when it comes to sequels and cameos and if he was willing to return for a small appearance, I bet that's a good sign he may indeed be ready for a fourth. 

-Note- (I am by no means a big fan of Diesel though I did make two concluding paragraphs on him.   He just happens to be a big influence on these films and the future of the series may just be up to him)


----------



## Tsuuga (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow. I can't believe there was no press on Diesel's return. I wasn't sure if the TV spots that had him were true. I mean, they made such a big deal about him not being in the second one...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 20, 2006)

This movie was better then the first two, but GAH. I wasn't happy about the skyline engine put into the mustang that was taken out of the S15... o.O I was surprised when I saw Vin. I wonder if that is like a sign for a fourth..?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2006)

Vin's in this movie?

Well, it's gotta be good!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep, he makes a cameo, CrazyMoronX.  And I do think this little appearance is a good sign for his return to the series, perhaps in a final fourth movie, concluding the plots of the first two. Vin is a bit of tricky guy when it comes to doing sequels and just plain out cameos in any media. (xXx, 2F2F examples) If he was willing to take time out to make a show in TD, I see it as a good sign he's finally ready to come back to the series. 

~Trivia~
Vin Diesel actually is either in the process of filming or finishing his current film, Hitman, scheduled for a 2007 release. Yes, it's based off the game for any gamers familar with the popular series.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 21, 2006)

Does Han die...?

i heard that he did....


----------



## cygnus (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't believe anyone actually liked the second movie  

It was waaaay worse than the first and it didn't even have any good driving scenes. All the good parts were terrible CG. I might download this right....now.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 24, 2006)

I "liked" the first, hated the second, but this one in my opinon was the best out of the series, the beining is totally unescacary though. The characters and teh sory were way better than the others, but why did diesel have to come at the end?


----------



## eleetninja (Jun 25, 2006)

Personally in my opinion, it was better than the second but I like the first better (not going to release any spoilers)

It wasn't half ass or anything, but it could have been better in a lot of ways. The farm boy to city slick'n racing boy concept was a twist in my book and kind of dissapointing paul walker wasnt in it.

And the tokyo set up, which makes it unique, but more or less a fantasy racing course in the real world. We all know tokyo its self is crowded 24/7 way to much to hold a real race.

But as others mentioned a Mustang in the end, Surprise! you'll be one of the many upset mustang fans probably bitching off the director for turning a kick ass muscle car into ricer using previous car parts from an earlier race in the movie. Ok! no more spoilers!

on a scale from 1-10, i'd probably rate tokyo drift as a 6/7. The movie theme instead of 100% car theme in this movie is what really gives it away. Its well worth the movie ticket in my opinion, but I'm sure its not exactly what you expected and the last maybe 3mins could have been better.


----------



## d0rk (Jun 27, 2006)

Movie is gonna be kickass~ totally waiting fer its release XP


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jun 29, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Does Han die...?
> 
> i heard that he did....



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep...sucked too. I thought he was the coolest character in the film.


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 1, 2006)

the only reason I'd go see it is because its set in tokyo, the girls are HOTT....so after the opening cut scene I'd leave.


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 1, 2006)

all iahev to say this movie is amazing i saw it twice already, and imma see it again, the main girl in it, is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2006)

Hated where it was set since it had only asian girls, but atleast the main girl wasn't. Anyway good movie, dow...i mean saw it and it was good...suck's han dies though


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks pretty crappy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2006)

^Ok...thanks for the insight


----------



## Yosha (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the ending, by far it was a awesome ending.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 8, 2006)

Tokyo Drift sucks. I like the previous two better.


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Jul 10, 2006)

they need to stop making these kind of movies.  the first one wasnt taht good, the second was pretty stupid, and im pretty sure this last one even sucks dick more!!!


----------

